# piłka nożna



## LeTasmanien

Hi all.
This is I think a relatively simple question.
I understand that term means football, as in Soccer and that piłka means ball.
My polish native speaker here tells me that 'nożna' refers to the leg (noga) but is unable explain the grammar.
Is this simply a version of 'noga' in another case or something different altogether?


----------



## sonorous

Yes, it comes from the leg - noga. It's an adjective. Just like face and facial in English.


----------



## LeTasmanien

sonorous said:


> Yes, it comes from the leg - noga. It's an adjective. Just like face and facial in English.



Thanks Sonorous.
Good explanation!


----------



## Ben Jamin

The endings -ny/-na/-ne added to the stem of the word is often used to form adjectives from nouns, and sometimes also from verbs:
wod-a  --> wod-ny
moda --> modny
łów --> łowny

droga --> drożny
mogę --> możny (verb)
noga --> nożny
As you can see the final "g" consonant in the stem changes to "ż" before "n".

noga --> *nogny --> nożny

noun --> adjective --> soud change g --> ż
This g --> ż sound change is very frequent in Polish.


----------



## LeTasmanien

Ben Jamin said:


> The endings -ny/-na/-ne added to the stem of the word is often used to form adjectives from nouns, and sometimes also from verbs:
> wod-a  --> wod-ny
> moda --> modny
> łów --> łowny
> 
> droga --> drożny
> mogę --> możny (verb)
> noga --> nożny
> As you can see the final "g" consonant in the stem changes to "ż" before "n".
> 
> noga --> *nogny --> nożny
> 
> noun --> adjective --> soud change g --> ż
> This g --> ż sound change is very frequent in Polish.



Thank you for this very useful background info Ben Jamin.


----------



## wolfbm1

Beside the term 'piłka nożna', which is the name of a sports discipline, we can also use the term 'football' or more commonly the term 'futbol'. Both terms are pronounced in Polish with a voiced 't' - /fudbol/. 
A soccer ball (or association football ball), beside 'piłka', is also called 'futbolówka.' 
Similarly a footballer is 'piłkarz' and 'futbolista.'


----------



## LeTasmanien

wolfbm1 said:


> Besides the term 'piłka nożna', which is the name of a sports discipline, we can also use the term 'football' or more commonly the term 'futbol'. Both terms are pronounced in Polish with a voiced 't' - /fudbol/.
> A soccer ball (or association football ball), besides 'piłka', is also called 'futbolówka.'
> Similarly a footballer is 'piłkarz' and 'futbolista.'



This is more interesting and useful background, thanks!


----------



## Ben Jamin

wolfbm1 said:


> Beside the term 'piłka nożna', which is the name of a sports discipline, we can also use the term 'football' or more commonly the term 'futbol'. Both terms are pronounced in Polish with a voiced 't' - /fudbol/.
> A soccer ball (or association football ball), beside 'piłka', is also called 'futbolówka.'
> Similarly a footballer is 'piłkarz' and 'futbolista.'



This word is obsolete in Polish for me (like *cyklista *and *bicykl*), but maybe it has been dug out from the grave. Quite unnecessary in my opinion.


----------



## wolfbm1

Well, the nouns piłkarz or zawodnik are used more often. The noun futbolista is also used in this meaning, mostly in the media, e.g.:
"Wreszcie w 82 minucie lewą stroną szarżował Wołczek, strącił *piłkę*, ale Mądry popełnił błąd i *futbolówka* trafiła pod nogi wrocławianina, który zacentrował w pole karne, (...)Po prawie półtorarocznej przerwie koszulkę z herbem WKS-u znów ubrał Robert Szczot. *Futbolista* zagrał na nietypowej dla niego pozycji lewego pomocnika, dużo walczył, jednak zabrakło mu sił i w 64 minucie został zmieniony."
Source: website: www.slasknet.com, article: "A jednak potrafią! Kompleks polkowicki przełamany: Śląsk – Górnik 1:0 (0:0)"

Also: 
"Wszystko wskazuje na to, że w piątek na treningu ma się pojawić jeszcze jeden nowy *futbolista*."
Source: website: www.echodnie.eu, article: "Nowy piłkarz na treningu Radomiaka" by W. Ł.

The noun 'futbolista' also means a player of the American football.


----------



## vianie

wolfbm1 said:


> Source: website: www.slasknet.com


Może to jest tym Śląskiem? Że tam się tego używa więcej?


----------



## jasio

vianie said:


> Może to jest tym Śląskiem? Że tam się tego używa więcej?



Albo staranniej piszą po polsku...  

Kilkakrotne powtarzanie tego samego słowa w jednym akapicie jest uważane za błąd stylistyczny. A że komentując mecz trudno pomijać drużynę, zawodników, boisko, no i samą piłkę, to trzeba mieć odpowiednio bogaty zasób synonimów.


----------



## wolfbm1

jasio said:


> Albo staranniej piszą po polsku...
> 
> Kilkakrotne powtarzanie tego samego słowa w jednym akapicie jest uważane za błąd stylistyczny. A że komentując mecz trudno pomijać drużynę, zawodników, boisko, no i samą piłkę, to trzeba mieć odpowiednio bogaty zasób synonimów.


 Dobrze to ująłeś. To samo dotyczy jeszcze tego tekstu:
"Zbigniew Boniek to jeden z najwybitniejszych polskich *piłkarzy*. Należy do grona stu najlepszych *futbolistów* w historii światowej piłki nożnej według FIFA. Od 26 października 2012 piastuje urząd prezesa Polskiego Związku Piłki Nożnej. Boniek nigdy nie ukrywał tego, że jego wielką pasją jest żużel." 
(Portal: www.pomorska.pl, 'Zbigniew Boniek: - Tomasz Gollob to fajny kumpel')


----------

